# Swansea Seaside



## Paige Lewis (Oct 8, 2010)

I took a wonder with my boyfriend to the seaside and i took loads of pictures so i thought i would share some of them, i have never lived by the seaside before so this is definitely feeling like such a novelty at the moment.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2010)

OMG! all those shells!!! Makes you wonder how any clams and mussels can be left alive!

Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Oct 8, 2010)

Good old Wales! Looks very nice, has it been warm?


----------



## hali (Oct 8, 2010)

excellent pics


----------



## terryo (Oct 8, 2010)

Great pictures! I love to see all these places that I know I'll never get to.


----------



## Candy (Oct 8, 2010)

Beautiful and I can't believe all of those shells either. The water looks wonderful there.


----------



## Isa (Oct 8, 2010)

Beautiful pics  It must be so nice to just walk there . Thanks for sharing the pics with us.


----------

